# Was ist das Team 7.0 noch wert



## DiJaexxl (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich überlege, dass ich mein 2009 Team 7.0 verkaufe.
Ich habe zusätzlich verbaut:
Magura MD 100R
XTR Trigger
XTR Schaltwerk

Gelaufen ist das Teil ca. 4000 km.
Bremsen sind neu entlüftet, neue Beläge und Nobby Nic´s sind auch montiert.
Keine Beulen, aber ein kleiner Lackabschürfer am Steuerkopf durch die Kabelverlegung.

Hier gibt es nen Bild.


----------



## donprogrammo (20. Juli 2011)

Dank der höherwertigen Teile wirst du vermutlich recht nah unterhalb des Neupreises des Rades landen, schätze ich mal.

Wenn du jedoch wirklich ein XTR Umwerfer hinten montiert haben solltest, zusätzlich oder statt eines Schaltwerkes, wird sich jeder mögliche Abnehmer denken du hast keine Ahnung davon und an guter Pflege zweifeln ... (Hinten heißt das Ding halt nicht umwerfer sondern Schaltwerk.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiletto (2. August 2011)

Hallo Dirk,

welche Grösse hat denn dein Bike?

Danke


----------



## Stefan.B (9. August 2011)

Ich hab ihn auch schonmal angeschrieben,hab knappe bis gar keine Antworten bekommen.
Wer nicht will,der hat schon.


----------

